

Bad Investment Decisions: Death from Opinions - panarky
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_nW2eMRU5WxQ/TP_1uKOFNvI/AAAAAAAAA-s/jt76VjOH1hs/s1600/Death%2BFrom%2BOpinions.jpg

======
panarky
Source: [http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/12/investing-losses-
death-...](http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/12/investing-losses-death-by-
opinion/)

"If you are relying on someone else’s opinion, then you are not relying on
your own research, you are not basing your analysis on data, on history, or on
logic.

You have no idea whether or not you are making decisions based on high
probability outcomes, but the odds are against it."

